# Looking for something similar to "Tranquil Breezes&quot



## SilverMaple (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a coworker who wants nothing more for Christmas than some lotion scented with 'Tranquil Breezes' - a fragrance discontinued by Victoria's Secret 8 or 9 years ago.  I am not having much luck trying to find a Dupe.  Can someone help?


----------

